# Action Craft 1620 Fly Fisher



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

Action Crafts are great boats. I had an 1820 a few years back. I don't know if you are aware that AC is back in business in the Cape Coral Florida area. They have a website and they seem to have alot of various parts available. My buddy has a 2020 AC is he has gotten some electrical parts for his boat from them. Nice 1620!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Bet that's the only Action Craft in your part of the world.....


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

great looking boat! i have a 2005 and man do i wish mine didn't have the stupid flip up seat.they should of kept your style seating


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

I ordered a new switch panel from action craft. I was real happy when I found out they were back. There is another Action Craft here owned by one of the guides. I wish the boat had 70 or 90 yamaha 2 stroke, the 115 is to much I wouldn't mind having a lighter motor.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

looks sweet.


----------

